# Suggestions: HD OTA



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Just a few thoughts to make life more convenient for HD OTA users...


1) An option to output the same signal fomat as the antenna input signal to avoid 921 scaling which may be inferior to the TV electronics.

2) HD OTA channels should be available for Favorites so that they can be added-subtracted from the list by hitting a button. Reduces clutter, makes it easier to find things. Right now they're always there if the satellite local is there. There should be more flexibility.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't understand your #2, OTA can be added or substracted from favorites now.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmmm... I swear I jsut tried it this morning and couldn't find any of the OTA channels as options to add. I'll look again I guess.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I have my HDTV channel favorites and I have a Favorite guide for OTA. Don't understand why you have an issue setting it up.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

koralis said:


> Hmmm... I swear I jsut tried it this morning and couldn't find any of the OTA channels as options to add. I'll look again I guess.


The OTA's are there, just at the very bottom of the list.

BTW: Someone else had suggested that the scrolling list of chanels in the add favorites menu be a continuous scroll (i.e. you can go up or down from any point to any point). As it is now it starts at 101 and goes up, but you hit a brick wall if you try to go "down" below 101, unlilke the EPG which is a continuous scroll.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

I found them.... I must have found them before too, since I have SOME OTA locals in my favorites. I guess it's jsut been too long since I tinkered that I forgot. I'm now receiving WLVI and WSBK too, incidently. Ignore me.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

And your #1, for "native signal passthrough", has been requested many many times, although not specifically with regards to OTA. If this is implemented properly, it will allow (when enabled) native passthrough of all programming, regardless of signal type or source.

I know I've been asking for this since day one, but you have to be aware that Dish considers this an option which is prone to breakage, i.e. users can enable it on a TV that doesn't support 720p and find themselves looking at garbage quite easily, which is something I'm sure they'd like to avoid.


----------



## Dithermaster (Jan 27, 2004)

No new HDTVs accept only 720p or 1080i, although most convert to their native format, so hardcoding it in the 921 is not a big deal. However, if you like the conversion in your TV better than the conversion in the 921, this would be a great option, and is just a new choice on the selection screen ("Match source format" or something).

///[email protected]


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, I agree that most modern HDTVs do properly accept both 720p and 1080i signals. But note the fact that Mark's HDTV doesn't support 720p, which has potentially been a possible reason that this hasn't been pushed. That is, the idea has no appeal for him, and Eldon probably isn't eager to implement a feature which can potentially cause user problems and is hard for some of their beta testers to test, so...


----------

